# Moral Police



## chicha (Apr 20, 2007)

what is wrong with us.

 We are the most narrow minded people.
 what is wrong with the people, 
 what is wrong in a small peck, things like this should not even be printed in news papres forget hitting the fornt page!!! And across all the news channels under "BREAKING NEWS" "FLASH NEWS" 
my A**s.
  We are in 21centure and we are a developning nation making a huge impact on global market in almost all areas, and to act like this? 

 these people are pulling the country down to dogs. 
 if this topic has been raised once or many time i do not care.
 i am frustrated.
 i come from college with all the subjects running in my head, i sit to see some TV and VOLA people are burining posters, some where they are showing ASH ABI wedding.

   why does it have to hit the headlines? and y for more than 2 days??????


----------



## praka123 (Apr 20, 2007)

===same feelings===
firstly zee tv is covering it like some alien predator reached here!

Ash ko abhi divorce karA dega later watch and see!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> what is wrong with us.
> 
> We are the most narrow minded people.
> what is wrong with the people,
> ...



I dont know about narrow-minded people. I can say india is not a civilised country at all. The huge impact on global market is a myth and a lie. I keep hearing and hearing that india has talents and blah and blah. It is nothing but a lie. If india has really have that type of talents. I dont see good companies in india. The only thing india has is call centres. Call centres is a low profile and pathetic job. Most of them join mostly for high salary.

Our "beloved" politican are having luxury time in robbing and sucking people tax and put them to their pockets. India is such a sad country.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah...especially if you have lived abroad for a significant period of time, come back home and you see the state of affairs...agar hamesha se aadat hai to ek baat hai...lekin bahar ka haal dekh ke ao...bahut ghaleez country hai hamaari!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I dont know about narrow-minded people. I can say india is not a civilised country at all. The huge impact on global market is a myth and a lie. I keep hearing and hearing that india has talents and blah and blah. It is nothing but a lie. If india has really have that type of talents. I dont see good companies in india. The only thing india has is call centres. Call centres is a low profile and pathetic job. Most of them join mostly for high salary.
> 
> Our "beloved" politican are having luxury time in robbing and sucking people tax and put them to their pockets. India is such a sad country.



Totally agree with the call center part.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

^^ I totally agree that the politicians are a real pain in the a##es of most of the people in our country. But there are some young people who are replacing the older ones, for more info watch "yuva saansad" on NDTV, most of them are taintless and have used much of their money for the betterment of the people.
Even the well educated people like the alumni of IITs are into politics now; visit www.bharatpunarnirman.org. 



> I dont know about narrow-minded people. I can say india is not a civilised country at all. The huge impact on global market is a myth and a lie. I keep hearing and hearing that india has talents and blah and blah. It is nothing but a lie. If india has really have that type of talents. I dont see good companies in india. The only thing india has is call centres. Call centres is a low profile and pathetic job. Most of them join mostly for high salary.


Wait a bit bro! Youre too fast!!
First of all, the global market is not a myth. India is doing her work, it will take time. The IT industries like infosys and satyam (Even I dont like them) are nowhere in front of google and TCS but even they are making mark. The economy is making mark and is going thru a boom period but the money isnt distributed equally; rich become richer, theres a negligible increase in the income of poor, what can these guys do if the things like laptop are going cheap and food grains are going expensive, we need planing, and it aint there!!! 
The finmin talks bout lowering the inflation rate, but if he tries to do that, the economic growth will decline too. You cant stop people from purchasing if youre giving them money.



> We are the most narrow minded people.
> what is wrong with the people,
> what is wrong in a small peck, things like this should not even be printed in news papres forget hitting the fornt page!!! And across all the news channels under "BREAKING NEWS" "FLASH NEWS"
> my A**s.


I do agree that the effigies are burnt, the posters are burnt but only because of the lack of education and lack of employment. You never see any well educated man or any employed person jumping in these kinda activies. Why do you think these people burn posters??? Coz the parent political party give them their salary for their support in so called "sabhayata bachao aandolan".
Even the gal(Janvi Kapoor) who told the media that shes AB junior's wife needs a break into modelling world and this is a publicity stunt and she can get an assignment!!
And yeah, the call centre guys are working or else they too wud join the youth wing of any party and go on the streets to throw sh1t on other peoples face.

And I totally agree that the news channels air total sh1t thruout the day. Its an industry which surely needs guidance, like the news of this ^^ gal was aired thruout the day.

THIS sure was long, I dont know if you read this but it was worth the effort of typing.


----------



## chicha (Apr 20, 2007)

i agree with call center jobs. totally.

 But don't forget that we have wipro, infosis, and 6 fortune 500 companies in
 india.
  what are you talking about man have you been to gurgoan, bangalore they not only house call centers but companies of all types.
 there is microsoft, intel , nvidia etc...


  any way they only way to help this country is to over through all the F***ing politicians.

 we are run by some low-level scumb bags.
come on which other country's primeminister does not have to have basic educational qualifications? 
this is serious S#$T.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

I was talking bout the companies of Indian origin; the MNCs are here, coz we have people. I have never been to gurgaon or to bangalore but I can bet that most of the MNCs are here coz 
1) US/UK/Austalia (and many other countries) cannot issue huge amounts of work permits for the highly educated people and;
2)The labour (the lower end people of an organisation) is cheap and efficient.

The labour is much cheaper in China and their laws more relaxed and as a result this country has about 10 times the GNP of our country.


----------



## als2 (Apr 21, 2007)

in my opinion India will not get DEVELOPED even after 100 years where current situation is concerned.....


----------



## faraaz (Apr 21, 2007)

^ - Agreed. And you know why?? Because a country can only ever be as developed and sophisticated as its people are. That's why India is uncivilized, barbaric and frankly, a joke!


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2007)

the government of china is working a lot more for their country than ours.
I agree on the cheap labour too. We are a developing nation and need any help we can get. These people do not understand that, though it is low level(according to you, BUT IS NOT) job it will save them from poverty.
We should look forward to employee all the eligibile population but the government is too F!@#^ing busy fighting itself.

 As for china its not democratic at all they will kill you if you do not follow their rules. 


 I personally think we need some super strong person to run this country. It will take many many many many years but it should happen.
Some one like " Indra Gandhi "


----------



## gmanog (Apr 21, 2007)

Its unfortunate that you guys just keep blaming the country, why don't you guys jump into action? why you guys didnt chose to take part in Politics?
If you highly educated people are not willing to take part in politics, then who will chage it? 
You guys just want to chage the country, but you will not put any effort or work for it? someone else will come and change the country for you??
more worst is, Just getting out of this country and settle in western countries telling that India is not a good country.
If India is not good then it means Indians are also not good, do you guys accept it?
Do you guys really think India is uncivilized?? then you are also uncivilized citizen.
Stop blaming.

Its not correct for the TV channels to give so much importance to these marriage and all, but why do you guys watch it all day long??
switch off the TV and start doing some constructive work for your nation, atleast for yourself.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 21, 2007)

^^I surely agree with you dude. Until the youth start doing the work, nothing gud can happen. But taking part in politics aint easy. The atmosphere is such that the candidate starts getting threatning calls and things like that. And yeah, dont think bout nonbiased elections. Most of the people vote the candidates of their caste/community/"dharm" etc. So wining an election is also very tough but not impossible !!

@chicha:: I surely agree with the fact that china is not a democratic, but "world's largest democracy (India)" is not democratic in any sense. The power is with wrong people and they try to interfere with other people's business. There might not be freedom in the business environment of china but the public environment is lot more free than we have in India in some senses. 

And dude, the amount of quality work is very less in India, chota-mota work is ample here. You can pull a richshaw anytime, but that aint a job for an educated person. According to a recent survey by NASSCOM, 85% of engineers in India are gud for nothing and in contrast to that our education ministry says that INdia's higher education is up to the mark!!!
Even in one school in my city the post of LabAss fetches people with M.Sc, what bout that?? Is this a quality work?

And yes, even a superneta wont be able to do anything coz all the laws are passed thru the assembly and most of the corrupt people wont agree to any law which can decrease their "extra income" (What happened to the reservation issue??? some netas were against it but the %age was small and they cudnt stop it from happenning). What we need are some taintless politicians who win the elections over the tainted ones. ONce the %age of taintless people in the assembly decreases, then we can think of new revolutionary laws. The process is slow but worth it.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 21, 2007)

@gmanog: I don't blame the country...I blame the people. Can you honestly tell me I'm wrong?? You are right. If people care enough, they will take action and make changes. It will take time, but you just have to be patient. And guess what? The overwhelming majority in India doesn't give a fsck about the country!


----------



## gmanog (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ is yourself not included in the Indian people you blame??
There good people really doing good things for the country and people.
I didn't mean to tell that you are blaming, almost everyone is doing it. This attitude of ours should change.

Its not as if you have to participate in active politics, you can do lot of other things in lot of other ways.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 21, 2007)

If you ask me, everything is wrong with India. People don't really give a $hite about the way government functions. Politicians are busy 24/7 looting all the resources they can can get their hands on. Even a small-time state level minister has hundreds of crores worth of property. Infrastructure, human rights and quality of services fare even below that of many Afrikan countries. Government is trying to ignore important issues rather than solving them - like the Naxal problem, NE conflict, India-Bangladesh border issues, growing influence of China in this region and the J&K. I needn't mention our foreign policies - for there are none. On one hand, our inherently corrupt politicians claim that we're going to be a "superpower nation" within a few years, but at the same time our entire cabinet behaves as if we have no sovereignty at all. Voting against Iran only to please Amrika is only one such example. Are we looking forward to becoming a superpower without a backbone?

Our educational system is only good for churning out cheap labour for developed nations. "Respected" institutes like IITs have failed to contribute anything significant and credible to scientific research communities. Needless to say, there is not a single Nobel laureate in any university in India. Even worse is that now we're blindly copying the Amrikan way of teaching-and-learing, without realizing that Amrikan education is actually far worse compared to the European or even Asian countries like Korea, Japan and China. Seriously, forcing students to adapt Amrikan "accent" is not going to make them any brighter.

Do I even have to mention the condition of Indian industries, particularly the state owned military facilities? Sadly enough, even Indonesia is light-years ahead of us in terms of innovation, copying, and production of military technology, let alone China. The so-called "indigenous" Arjun tank is a failure, even with all its "videshi" parts. We can't even properly assemble a tank! Same goes for SAM, AAM and Tejas projects. Another "indigenous" machine - Dhruv helo, is actually a copied design with Israeli aviation. And it's another rotten feather in our cap.

India suffers because everyone is using her as a launchpad for a better life somewhere else. You don't spend time and resources decorating and taking care of your hotel suite, do you? We don't have to accept spineless political ba$tards as the saviors of our nation. And, we don't need the "ambitious" pro-west crowd - for all they care about is an Amrikan Visa.

We need true patriots, intellectuals, philosophers, warriors, and ordinary people - with a vision to change. It's not actually the kind of government that matters - it's the people in charge. There will be a revolution then, that'll change the way people think of themselves, their lives, and everything else surrounding them. This is exactly what we need.

A revolution - with or without guns.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> If you ask me, everything is wrong with India. People don't really give a $hite about the way government functions. Politicians are busy 24/7 looting all the resources they can can get their hands on. Even a small-time state level minister has hundreds of crores worth of property. Infrastructure, human rights and quality of services fare even below that of many Afrikan countries. Government is trying to ignore important issues rather than solving them - like the Naxal problem, NE conflict, India-Bangladesh border issues, growing influence of China in this region and the J&K. I needn't mention our foreign policies - for there are none. On one hand, our inherently corrupt politicians claim that we're going to be a "superpower nation" within a few years, but at the same time our entire cabinet behaves as if we have no sovereignty at all. *Voting against Iran only to please Amrika is only one such example. *Are we looking forward to becoming a superpower without a backbone?
> 
> Our educational system is only good for churning out cheap labour for developed nations. "Respected" institutes like IITs have failed to contribute anything significant and credible to scientific research communities. Needless to say, there is not a single Nobel laureate in any university in India. Even worse is that now we're blindly copying the Amrikan way of teaching-and-learing, without realizing that Amrikan education is actually far worse compared to the European or even Asian countries like Korea, Japan and China. Seriously, forcing students to adapt Amrikan "accent" is not going to make them any brighter.
> 
> ...



Do you have one reliable proof where india is supporting America?. I need a reliable source. It is easy to blame on America when we use their technology.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 21, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Do you have one reliable proof where india is supporting America?. I need a reliable source. It is easy to blame on America when we use their technology.


India is not only supporting Amrika, we are practically widening our legs for them. Since I'm a biker, I'll cite a recent news concerning import of Harleys and export of Mangoes in return.



> Though bikes in India have to meet the Euro IV norms, Harley Davidson is being been given a liberal treatment. But its bikes would have to meet at least Euro III norms.


Source - *www.rediff.com/money/2007/apr/13bike.htm

Why the "liberal treatment"? Because Dubya took a personal interest in the export of HDs to India, and a little "arm-twisting" yielded the desired results.

You probably wear T-shirts and golf-caps with NY logo on it. I can't complain!

And,
(a) I didn't blame Amrika, did I? I actually blamed ourselves for blindly supporting and copying them.
(b) I don't think we're using "Amrikan" technology by any means. I don't know of any product, that I am using, which was entirely conceived, designed, manufactured in Amrika without borrowing anything Asian or European. Last time I checked, binary logic couldn't exist without the Indian "Zero".


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> India is not only supporting Amrika, we are practically widening our legs for them. Since I'm a biker, I'll cite a recent news concerning import of Harleys and export of Mangoes in return.
> 
> 
> Source - *www.rediff.com/money/2007/apr/13bike.htm
> ...



It is india that is doing this mainly because of politican intrest. Indian goverment always do it for their own will but not the people. 

About the bikes i wonder for who. We are under criticial danger of global warming. The himayalas are going to vanish and destroy half of india. Thanks to pollution and expensive cars and bikes and people luxury. Cant they plant trees atleast?. 

Tell me what do expect for indians to remove indian government?. There is nothing we can do about the min we speak against the politican the min a bullet will be in our head. 

So tell me will india ever improve?. I dont think it will ever happen.


----------



## mediator (Apr 21, 2007)

It can happen, I bet it will improve, but only if u join politics!


----------



## sivarap (Apr 21, 2007)

C'mon people....don't blame india or others.....It is you(we) who is to be blamed.
Letme start from teh smallest things...
have u never thrown a paper on the road???? I am sure everyone has. even i have.(but now I don't)....have u ever thought that it is our country and u are decreasing the beauty of the place by littering?
*Jumping traffic signals,  
*Bribing a official for a signature in the Driving license. though not directly....thro a driving school.
*spitting PAN
*have u ever stopped a guy from doing these small errors????? If u have then u are in the track of development. U may think my points are silly......but the basic thing here is DISCIPLINE....Our people are not taught to be disciplined....
All people think about is themselves. Also they want others to make life good for them.
We sit on our own $hit and say the stink is coming from the neighbor.


----------



## gmanog (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ your points are not silly dude, you are correct.
There is no meaning in blaming others, these people who blame others, what do they do for this country?? 
Their only contribution to this country is their balming.


----------



## chicha (Apr 21, 2007)

The word politics its self is corrupted.
We talk like this now and i am sure most of us will fall for the power sooner or later.

 As i mentioned we need very strong rulers like "Indra Gandgi".



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> C'mon people....don't blame india or others.....It is you(we) who is to be blamed.
> Letme start from teh smallest things...
> have u never thrown a paper on the road???? I am sure everyone has. even i have.(but now I don't)....have u ever thought that it is our country and u are decreasing the beauty of the place by littering?
> *Jumping traffic signals,
> ...






SPOTON my friend with out DISCIPLINE nothing is possible every small detail makes lots of impact when there are over a billon people doing it the wrong way. Why do you think after being bombed by a NECULAR weapon JAPAN is the MOST ADVANCED country in the world? hardword and lots and lots and lots of DISCIPLINE. come one they even have uniform way to drink their TEA!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 21, 2007)

india is best country in the world , but people here are worst 

Israel and USA are baddest in world , but their citizens rocks ......


----------



## cynosure (Apr 21, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> If you ask me, everything is wrong with India. People don't really give a $hite about the way government functions. Politicians are busy 24/7 looting all the resources they can can get their hands on. Even a small-time state level minister has hundreds of crores worth of property.


I agree with this point.



> Government is trying to ignore important issues rather than solving them - like the Naxal problem, NE conflict, India-Bangladesh border issues, growing influence of China in this region and the J&K.



Look dude, the problems of naxals is not very easy to handle. This is not any organisation with fixed number of people, this is an org. with the people of same state of mind. You kill 1000s of them, more will be spawned within an year. These people can eat away any huge force which is sent to their place within an year or two coz they have sophisticated weapons and they are concentrated in a small place.



> Our educational system is only good for churning out cheap labour for developed nations. "Respected" institutes like IITs have failed to contribute anything significant and credible to scientific research communities.



Use google to search for the term "Brand IIT" and you will get your answer.



> Needless to say, there is not a single Nobel laureate in any university in India.


We dont have very good research facilities to produce nobles. People flee to western countries for better pays and hence these countries have more patents and medals.



> Even worse is that now we're blindly copying the Amrikan way of teaching-and-learing, without realizing that Amrikan education is actually far worse compared to the European or even Asian countries like Korea, Japan and China.


I agree with you, just because a few (0.000001%) children commited suicide, Arjun Singh screwed up the education system of the country without even thinking bout the majority of the studious students (which as a fact never commited suicide, never heard of any reports)



> And, we don't need the "ambitious" pro-west crowd - for all they care about is an Amrikan Visa.


Dont talk like that. Dont you feel envious (I do) when you see that the people of Amrika who do as much labour as we do, ride on busas and gixxers and BMWs, have the latest PCs and play the latest games, have been laid millions of times .
People who go there think bout the same things and end up doing that.



> We need true patriots, intellectuals, philosophers, warriors, and ordinary people - with a vision to change. It's not actually the kind of government that matters - it's the people in charge. There will be a revolution then, that'll change the way people think of themselves, their lives, and everything else surrounding them. This is exactly what we need.



100% right. But when you see crores of rupees in front of you which you can take easily, you just dont think bout the country and in these situations, whatever kind of a person are you, you most probably will turn greedy. I am not talking bout everyone but most of us.

~~~PEACE~~~


----------



## faraaz (Apr 21, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> ^^ is yourself not included in the Indian people you blame??
> There good people really doing good things for the country and people.
> I didn't mean to tell that you are blaming, almost everyone is doing it. This attitude of ours should change.
> 
> Its not as if you have to participate in active politics, you can do lot of other things in lot of other ways.



Of course I include myself in that category, because if I'm totally honest, I'm just as bad as anybody else when it comes to lazy, callous behaviour which is the shame of our country. But guess what?? Everybody else does it too!! Not a valid excuse is it? Now you know why nothing is going to happen to our country to improve it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 22, 2007)

indians needs their ass to be kicked , what british did , mughals did and finally Mrs Indira gandhi did during emergency time ,l 

then indians will do some good ,


----------



## mediator (Apr 22, 2007)

Nopes, I think u shud refresh ur history lessons. I think India was much better place before "mughals and britishers" spread their stool here. BTW, how did mughals kick our arse? .....By converting people to a growing religion so that politcians here can appease them and divide the society on the basis of religion and their religious heads beg for and promote reservation or by destroying the temples across India or may be so that the India before (i.e India,Pak,Bangladesh) can be divided and people fight among themselves?
How did Britishers do good? By looting India, its gold, its wealth, killing people and creating communal tensions and again helping divide India into India Pak?

Sooooo Do U want this to happen again...... becoz u "think" indians will do good after that?

I dunno y people here curse India so much. Some think china is better. Read! 
Some think US is better. I dunno if people really feel free there! I dunno how they manage when they wanna go to loo where there is no "shulab shochalaya" and "fines" all around. Public embarrassment? U think life there is excellent. Have u ever compared the prices of water and coke there?

Its a famous saying that has been repeated many times here, but uninterpretable by closed minds who r fascinated by firangi gals etc.

"Doosre khet ki ghaas, hamesha zaada sundar/hari lagti hai".

So if u don't like the conditions in India, then help improve it instead of sitting in ur AC room 24/7 polluting the atmosphere outside. Why do politicians appease SC/St/minorities? Have u ever thought how many of ur friends....that is people from higher class/mid class actually go for voting? 

They say education makes u ethical....this is what people genreall say here and whine. Well, we all know how many "gutka" lovers elegantly open the door of their  imported car and spit the red colored saliva out. So Ethical....anyone?

There is a lot more I can say....but people here won't be able to read it! So before cursing India, think atleast what u can do and then think if u have ever actually done that all! Ponder a little deeply this time! U shud have Come to delhi and seen how protest was done over reservation. I bet no where in India saw that much non-violent protest. Do u know who actually brought the data that OBC readings were based on 1930s era?
Read. Its result of students actions, our actions. So sitting in front of ur PC 24/7 and cursing all the time wont help. Come out in reality and face the sun and think what needs to be done.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 22, 2007)

Even our towns and cities dont have so much of "sulabh shauchalyas" and talking bout fines, every household of the US has to maintain a gud garden in front of their house or they are fined, result: there is much more greenery there and a large part of the land is under greenery.

Look what increasing the challan amount in Delhi has done to the city, now there are less people jumping the traffic lights, less people breaking the traffic rules, and this is conformed by the traffic department.

So I think people can be controlled this ways.

And yeah, you cant compare the rate of different commodities of diff. countries. In US, you earn in dollars, and you spend in dollars. The min. income to be above the poverty line is 19k there, here the guy with same amount of money would be a millionaire!!! Here the limit of povery line is only I think 200 or 500 rupees(I read this in class X so am kinda confused) and this is much less than $19K. 
What if you go to Middle east countries, petrol is cheaper than water there and the govt doesnt take taxes from the common people, you cant compare the prices of petrol over there and here. And you cant compare the prices of semiconductors/ammunation in the US and India. 

I am not cursing India in any way, this country rocks but sometimes the people(esp. bajrang dal and shiv sena) here do things which can really become a pain in the arse of normal ppl like us. Dont you feel so, dont you feel angry when you see that these ppl burn the effigies of anybody who has made a negligible mistake. 
You wear national flag as a dress(Malini Ramani) or you use it as a cake and cut it(Tendulkar); A firang gives you a kiss(shettyji); you talk about AIDS and prevention of STDs and things like that (Sania Mirza and one heroine of south); you wear short skirt while playing tennis(Sania Mirza) and there are many other examples and everytime you are going to be under the knife of these ppl. These ppl are crzy and should be sent to an asylum.

I know in the above posts I said this all is due to unemployment and illiteracy but still everything has a limit.
\00/


----------



## faraaz (Apr 22, 2007)

^ - You are 100% correct!


----------



## mediator (Apr 22, 2007)

@cynosure : I agree with u. US is doing a good job, but how many of those gardens have "trees" in them? Even if most of them have trees, then also its overall report of US on pollution is the worst!
*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3886275.stm
*www.wsws.org/articles/2000/oct2000/poll-o06.shtml
*news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/03/070316-arctic-pollution.html 

Also people think the life style in US is fabulous. Yea so fabulous. All they eat is mostly processed food and then they go obese. Then they invent stuff like diet pepsi, diet coke, diet chips, diet this, diet that => BS. Some term it as fashion, but IMHO its nothing more than misery! Can't they just be normal and eat natural food, a good home cooked meal like INdians and be fit?

Some people here think that Indian medical system is a crap. God help those people!
*www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/328/7452/1338
Indian medical systems r as good as foriegn systems or may be even better. While we have all the knowledge of modern medical system, they hardly have any knowledge of ayurveda and yoga which is found being practised in Kerela a lot, even in deli too. People wait for 6 months to get an appointment with a doctor there, huh they get treated in less than 1 month here with less than half the price in many cases. What do people think of that? Do they still like to curse India? I just hope any of the Indian doesn't get a serious fever or a disease abroad.

About national flag, its a matter of concern. If other country does the same we shout and ask the mto explain. Its a matter of pride and patriotism. U defintely wont like if some spits at ur family photograph....wud u? I agree things shudn't be taken seriously here unless and until they need to be, but indeed it shudn't be ignored either!

About Sania Mirza, I think its the closed mindedness of clerics that prevents the gal and her family from living freely! I agree shiv sena creates a chaos, but then if u think like that then what about the Jama Masjid's Bukari? He has several cases pending against him, he speaks of  reservation and priviledges for his religion openly, Jamia Milia Islamia has 50% reservation for that religion,"growing religion" the link I gave, conversions going in almost all parts of India....there r plenty of things going on. If u think Shiv Sena shud be stopped then what about all these? I'm not justifying Shiv Sena, but if u wanna speak of some organizations then speak of the major ones.....the ones which r causing the heavy divide. Shiv Sena seems so puny to me infront of BUkari, his Back and his deeds!

So yea I agree "These ppl are crazy and should be sent to an asylum."!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 23, 2007)

yo all of u, stop writing posts in forum on how to make India better insted get out & do something which has some meaning & makes india better. lecture kafi log dete hai... lekin khud follow karo pahle


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 23, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I dont know about narrow-minded people. I can say india is not a civilised country at all. The huge impact on global market is a myth and a lie. I keep hearing and hearing that india has talents and blah and blah. It is nothing but a lie. If india has really have that type of talents. I dont see good companies in india. The only thing india has is call centres. Call centres is a low profile and pathetic job. Most of them join mostly for high salary.
> 
> Our "beloved" politican are having luxury time in robbing and sucking people tax and put them to their pockets. India is such a sad country.


I m 18 years old and just completed my 12th via cbse.I m going to apply for a job at a call center.Good to know ur views.I think ur right.Jobs at call centers r pathetic.I'll leave the job in about six months.Well if I were the one guy who was interested in call centers then i wouldn't be here at digit.India needs a mortal that can make each and every citizen feel the need,the need for a wiki change in the way Indians think.We r not cool,I can bet on that one,but we can be if we take all the good points from our culture and mix them with the good points of other culture.By meaning cool i don't mean being a nerd not at least like the one i m.By cool i mean being responsible and successful.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 23, 2007)

@Mediator: Actually I never wanted to speak about the religional arseholes, for there are many like the bukhari you said and even our BJP is no less. YOu remember bout the CD they published in which they were against muslims. There are many muslim maulvi who give away "fatwas" on for some couple of grands and they were shown taking money on the news channel IBN7. 

And how the hell are wearing flag and spitting on a family photos related???? These are totally different cases. These people who filed case against tendulkar and malini just want 15mins of fame. You must have seen how the ppl dont give a damn when they see a flag lying on the road after 15 Aug parade. Some pics were published in TOI about how the BJP members threw national flags on the road after the rally was over and these kinda "nation luving" ppl file cases against Tendulkar.
Why the hell these ppl dont file case against the CM of Rajasthan Vasundhra Raje who depected herself as one of the INdian Godesses and the other pary members viz. LK Advani, Rajnath Singh and ABV were shown as Brahma, vishnu, mahesh(not in that order), these thing dont hurt the sentiments of religious ppl but other negligible things do. 
*mangalorean.com/news.php?newstype=local&newsid=42389
WTF

And bout the pollution thing in the US and other developed nations, they follow the UN guideline of 33% of national greenery under which min. 33% of the national land should be under permanent forest cover and these countries have much more but the 3rd world countries like INdia dont have even the min. And in the process of becoming a 1st world country, the situation in INdia would be same if not worse.


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2007)

> And how the hell are wearing flag and spitting on a family photos related???? These are totally different cases. These people who filed case against tendulkar and malini just want 15mins of fame. You must have seen how the ppl dont give a damn when they see a flag lying on the road after 15 Aug parade. Some pics were published in TOI about how the BJP members threw national flags on the road after the rally was over and these kinda "nation luving" ppl file cases against Tendulkar.


 Thats y I said,


> About national flag, its a matter of concern. If other country does the same we shout and ask the mto explain. Its a matter of pride and patriotism. U defintely wont like if some spits at ur family photograph....wud u? *I agree things shudn't be taken seriously here unless and until they need to be*, but indeed it shudn't be ignored either!





> Why the hell these ppl dont file case against the CM of Rajasthan Vasundhra Raje who depected herself as one of the INdian Godesses and the other pary members viz. LK Advani, Rajnath Singh and ABV were shown as Brahma, vishnu, mahesh(not in that order), these thing dont hurt the sentiments of religious ppl but other negligible things do.


 Wat does potraying them as gods as u said has to do with sentiments? People generally don't like when characters from their religion are mocked, but its  not that they go on a shooting spree, issue jehad etc almost always like as it happens in that growing religion!! 
ABout Vasundhara Raje, I don't find anything bad, but certainly as some said in the link its "height of sycophancy". But I also think Raje fully deserves a "divine status" (as some one said there) i.e honoured and appreciated heart and soul for all that she has done for Rajasthan.




> And bout the pollution thing in the US and other developed nations, they follow the UN guideline of 33% of national greenery under which min. 33% of the national land should be under permanent forest cover and these countries have much more but the 3rd world countries like INdia dont have even the min. And in the process of becoming a 1st world country, the situation in INdia would be same if not worse.


 I haven't read about its guidelines, but will certainly do if the discussion continues to be interesting! Neways, even the 33% land under forest cover doesn't justifies their pollution rates that is affecting the whole world.
Read these links...very interesting!
*www.vexen.co.uk/USA/pollution.html#Pollution
When it Comes to Kyoto, the U.S. is the "Rogue Nation" 

Now someone reflected my thoughts and said here recently "lecture kafi log dete hai... lekin khud follow karo pahle".....so lets take actions instead of cursing all the time.


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2007)

koi country bhi perfect nahi hothi hai use perfect banana padtha hai .------(reminding frm RDB)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kyoto Protocal is much of nonsense. NO country not even india obeys it. Have you guys forget about china?. China too is a pollutes a lot. All this protocal is of no use. I wonder if japan obeys it. Oh yea. They setup their companies in other parts of world.

India blindly cuts down trees for sake of development. You people say why no one is doing anything?. They are many people who is trying to help india the only thing you people dont know because media does not cover this.


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2007)

Hehe...wehell, I have to agree with u here "partially" coz there's a difference between inability to satisfy the implementation of the protocol *and* not willing to implement the protocol!


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 23, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> Its unfortunate that you guys just keep blaming the country, why don't you guys jump into action? why you guys didnt chose to take part in Politics?
> If you highly educated people are not willing to take part in politics, then who will chage it?
> You guys just want to chage the country, but you will not put any effort or work for it? someone else will come and change the country for you??


yeah correct man,just sitting in home blaming our country is much more easier job.


----------



## chicha (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok lets put a twist now,
Lets see what we do to make difference what ever it may be or how small.

Every time i see some one with out helmet i ask them to ware one, every time i see some one driving on high beem within city limits.
and every time i see some one taking a plastic carry bag i ask them to stop them.

do not start with trees getting cut for all the papre.
YOU should not that paper is recycle and will not effect the ground but PLASTIC WILL.

lets hear what you do?


----------



## cynosure (Apr 23, 2007)

@Mediator: I read that page referred by you and liked all what was written there, I agree that the US is one stubborn nation but what bout the other 1st world countries???
And you dont have any problem with Raje depected as a godess,Ok i dont know much bout that lady & her works but what bout Brahma, Vishnu and Mahesh or Advani, Rajnath Singh and ABV???
These 3 guys are the biggest and BIGGEST arseholes the INdian mothers have ever produced for they can go to any extent just to get votes. Look at Advani, here he talks bout Hinduism and **** like that and in Pakistan he describes Jinnah as an intelligent person!!! What kinda person are these brother???
And yes bro, you were talking bout "that religion", then tell me if ppl from another religion make any drawing in which the Hindu gods and godesses are shown nude or things like that, arent you gonna react the same way??? Remember what happened when an American designer used pictures of Lord Krishna on an underwear and another used it on a slipper, the Indian awa American hindus burned the effigies of the designers. This is nothing in front of the fact that the main idol of "that" religion was shown nude and in many other indecent stuations, so that kinda jehads and shooting sprees were to happen!!

@Chicha: I dont ask other persons to do all those things, I want to start at an smaller scale and hence I just ask my frnds first and the response has been negative, none of them wears an halmet and most of them throw garbage on the streets, but still Ill give it one more try!!!

Peace

PS: All whatever is written above does not intend to harm somebody's religious feelings in any way possible.


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2007)

*@chicha:*
Do u "actually" do all that? 
Hmmm, about helmet I'm not concerned about a person's safety if he's least bothered, about beam if a person tries to show off his beams then he either closes his eyes or moves aside when I play the same with him and direct the beam to long range. People generally try to show off themselves in Delhi here. So its best to shed their egos off instead of telling them. They won't listen u know so u "have to" act differently!

Also people keep on playing with their horns a lot. There was a time when a kid in Maruti car kept his car horn pressed annoying others. U just can't tell him like that can u? So me and my friend decided to play with him. We chased him 2-3 kms and kept my car horn pressed a his back. He kept watching in his rear mirror and may be abused too. But finally he behaved and stopped horning and so did we.

People here generally try to show off their high watt stereo system installed in their cars but they calm down and behave when 2 friends of mine start the stereo system of their car. I dunno what they have put in their car.

About plastic bags, malls and shops near my place mostly equip us with paper/cardboard bags! May be delhi or atleast the place where I live is maturing!

About reservation, let me tell that we were the initiators and forefront promoters of anti-reservation agenda! What r other citizens doing? Watching the play?

Neways, I saw the latest news that MBBS has been extended from 5 yrs to 6 yrs. The doctors will spend 1 year in rural areas, in villages. At first I thought thats bad, then I saw its perfect as they'll be learning a lot of things, curing the people and telling them the ill-effects of "Gudka", "cigarete" etc.

Also on DD I saw that ideas of urbanising rural India were being promoted and local companies wanted to tap the potentials of the people from remote villages too. They said small IT parks will be set up and peopel will be educated!

Someone here rightly said, that media doesn't covers all such stuff and thus people dont know about it. What I have noticed is only DD covers such things very well. There was a also news on DD that a farmer in a remote village developed a handtool that cud be utilised to know the flow of underground water and determine its level too and thus cud be very helpful for farming!

So I really feel bad when people here without researching anything curse India all the time. May be they shud all start watching DD now.

*@cynosure* : I dont know y u r so concerned about ABV's etc association with the trio? Dont u know how much ABV lifted India and enhanced it on world map? U don't know anything about Raje, then how can I be sure that u know anything about Vajpayee either?

If the trio was to be associated with Veerappan, Bukhari or Laden  then it wud have been a matter of concern!

About advani saying Jinnah was good, that definitely was his fault. He might have did it on purpose (to win Pakistan, bring it to the chair and resolve Kashmir isue) or by mistake. If that seems so big to u, then what about congress's past activities of promtoing reservation, dividing the country communally, geographically and morally?

And yes, people defintely reacted to that nude Hindu god thing! I think that was aired on some TV news channel. Hindu expressed their anger too. U shudhave read the feedback section. But u must understand and appreciate that Hindus didn't resort to violence and go on a shooting spree!
About the american designer, its his fault and u shud appreciate that hindus  forgot the matter once he apologised. Its not like that pope said something about the growing religion, apologised and was still not forgiven. But instead death threats were given!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 24, 2007)

@Mediator
ABV sure has put India on the world map, even Congress has done that. And let me remind you that it was our current PM, Manmohan Singh who brought the idea of the policy of L.P.G. and he was a congress member. Only after that day, India has developed so much. I know that congress is doing more bad than good nowdays but still it has taken some good steps in the past.
It has divided the country communally I agree, but how morally and geographically (This might have happened, but never quiter heard of it)???

And it looks like you just dont like that growing religion that much, do you???
If not then grow up buddy, the country needs to be one in a religious sense and for that to happen, we have to change our perception.


----------



## mediator (Apr 24, 2007)

Please do a google search if u really don't know Indian history well.

If u really don't know about congress, then u can always use the advanced search option and do a search on congress about which the enlightenment has been given by me and many others in previous debates.

Who all were responsible for Indian partition....geographically?

Leftists sitting in Indian leadership, lalu sitting on national anthem, a leadership that mocks bab ramdev who is not only doing good in india but abroad also.....saying that his medicines contain bones and later acknowledging "no bones found" without any shame, a party ruled by a firangi who doesn't even know how to speak any of the Indian languages properly, and a puppet/pet prime minister who only knows about economics and doesn't know beyond it, not even about the plight of soldiers in Kashmir and situation there......A PM, a "selected" Pm instead of normally "elected" PM...how laughable!.....SO much for the moral and upholding India's image!

Why is it that terrorist activites have risen so badly in this puny Congress era? Delhi blast,mumbai blast,srinagar blast,malegaon blast....endless! Its better if u read "all" of my replies in FIGHT CLUB on such topics as u wont be able to read it all in a single post of mine nor be able to quote it then.




> This might have happened, but never quiter heard of it


 U spoke about Raje without even knowing about her deeds, thats y I'm not surprised about ur knowledge regarding Congress. Please do some some research now before debating further, I'll appreciate it and njoy the discussion then.


About growing religion, I don't have anything against its followers. Many r nice friends too. But the recent developments r really annoying. I'm not going into this as it will deviate the topic....u better read my replies on this too in FIGHT CLUB. If ur not interested then atleast read all the posts of @aberforth (an ex-follower of that religion) in these threads
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36467&page=6
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=448857#post448857

And then tell why r the opposition members speechless in front of his posts? He really changed my mind about the growing religion. Some people of that religion may be liberal, but writings and activities are on a high now......So read. Read the above two threads, read the posts in fight clubs and please don't make me repeat all that!



> I know that congress is doing more bad than good nowdays but still it has taken some good steps in the past.


 Research now...thoroughly and u'll find ABV did more good in his 5 yrs than congress damaged the country since independence!

Huh u say to "grow up"...big words! I request u to snap out of ur dreamland and "wake up" and read the newspapers more often now....as someone said "half knowledge is really dangerous"!


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 24, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Leftists sitting in Indian leadership, lalu sitting on national anthem, a leadership that mocks bab ramdev who is not only doing good in india but abroad also.....saying that his medicines contain bones and later acknowledging "no bones found" without any shame, a party ruled by a firangi who doesn't even know how to speak any of the Indian languages properly, and a puppet/pet prime minister who only knows about economics and doesn't know beyond it, not even about the plight of soldiers in Kashmir and situation there......A PM, a "selected" Pm instead of normally "elected" PM...how laughable!.....SO much for the moral and upholding India's image!


Truth!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 25, 2007)

^
^
Ok ok, I give up. What else do you expect from an 18 year old???? 
Anyways, I agree that you do very intense research bout whatever you post.

Waise now I am out of this discussion, you guys sound TOO BIG, Ill be a nobody. But yeah, keep the discussion going.


----------



## mediator (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't take it like fight club/debates is all about proving if u r true or I'm true and then going personal about it. How do u discuss things like with ur parents in family....just take it like that. Even if u r 18 years old doesn't mean u r inferior. But then again u shudn't post without knowing anything and age is irrelevant there! People might not be very well aware of latest developments but u shud be aware of atleast ur motherland and her past. There's no research I do coz I'm tooo lazy for that .....but I just read newspapers whenever I have time!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

^^ Whatever I posted here was true to the best of my knowledge.
I have read all this in my class text books/other books or in the newspapers/journals.
And I think I know quite some things bout my motherland but I dont know all the very old issues that happened b4 I was even born and since then the issues have been lying cold.
If the issue is hot, then most probably I know bout it.


----------



## mediator (Apr 26, 2007)

Its just a suggestion. U shud start reading newspapers more than ur textbooks. In our textbooks bhagat singh, sukh dev etc are/were potrayed as terrorists. This was in news some months back. I dunno if they corrected it.
I think just like selectors of indian cricket team, the board of NCERT is also immature. Just read this. People don't even know about Gandhiji. Does NCERT covers such stuff about gandhi ji?
Has congress history been covered in text books extensively? In text books things that promote communal tensions aren't written. I don't exactly remember if I read about mandal commision in text books. 

Even the first landing on the moon by americans seems to be fake now as so many reasons have been given. Compare that to wat has been written in text books.

Even I don't know abt these issues that happened before my birth. Its not that I'm and a few people talking here r born genius. U just have to develop some interest for the field.
Have u read about akrit jaiswal?


> According to his mother Raksha Kumari Jaswal, this child genius was an early starter. He skipped the toddler stage and started walking. He started speaking in his 10th month. He was reading Shakespeare at the age of 5. At the age of 7, he performed an operation on a 8 year old girl whose fingers were fused together after being burnt.[1]
> 
> He became India's youngest university student and is currently studying for a BSc in Punjab University, Chandigarh, India. He possesses books such as Gray's Anatomy, and textbooks on surgery, anaesthesia, anatomy, physiology, Cancer, and others. Akrit claims to have mastered them with his daily habit of studying for an hour.
> 
> ...


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akrit_Jaswal

So u see even at the age of 13 u can know what people at the age 30 don't know! If u have some interest then will always want to know about those things and will join appropriate forums, groups etc.

Its not that I knew of congress history when I was born. Discussions with friends, parents, teachers, elders,internet is quite enough to let u know these things and interest u to find more about the matter!!

Now please read the similar debates in FIGHT CLUB, I have posted links too. U can always google to find more about the matter and read similar topics in other forums. And then u can judge urself if u were right or wrong!


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

^^ These guys are gifted, what can one say?? We can just watch whatever they do!!

And yes, I will read all the similar threads of the forum.
Thanks buddy!!


----------

